# Decision Overturned



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

I over the moon right now. I just received an email from Sheffield that they have reversed their initial decision. Therefore, I should send my passport to Sheffield for the visa to be issued. 

This is my timeline:

Application and documents submitted: June 17, 2014

Decision email " August 20, 2014

Visa refused: August 22, 2014

Decision Appealed: August 25, 2014

Letter to Sheffield addressing the mistake: August 25, 2014

Letter to MP with the FM Annex 1.7 rules pointing out why Sheffield made a mistake: August 26, 2015.

Letter from Tribunal: September 15, 2014 indicating that they have sent my appeal bundle to Sheffield on September 12, 2014 and they have given them 19 weeks (January 23, 2015) to either reversed or uphold their decision to refuse my application. 

September 30, 2014: Email from Operational Manager Sheffield visa section that they will let me know the outcome of their review by October 3, 2014.

September 30, 2014: Letter from MP that she has contacted Home Office about their decision and I should contact her if I do not hear from her within 8 weeks.

October 7, 2014: Email from ECO requesting for additional documents because she is in the process of reviewing my appeal.

October 7,2014: Additional documents emailed to ECO.

Monday 13, 2014: Decision reversed and office now ready to issue UK visa.


I thank y'all for your suggestions and thoughts. From the outset, the appeal could have taken 9 months to 1 year. But I thank God, the appeal did not take long and if I had re-applied it would have taken even longer. 

I do not know if the MP played a role to have Sheffield review the letter I sent explaining to them. 

I just put everything here to encourage and also to guide those that Sheffield may refuse their application. 

But its only 8:22AM in DC and I am going to fedex office right now to mail my passport. 

On another note, how long can it take to issue the visa once they receive my passport? 

Once again, thank you Joppa, Nyclon, Ann etc. It will take me forever to name everyone on this forum. But thank y'all.


----------



## Rices (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations!!! I'm not sure how long they'll take to issue the visa but the actual UPS package to forever to get back to me. The package was "sent" on Sep 25, 2014 and not delivered until Oct 9th. It took forever to actually leave England, seeming to just sit at the UPS airport warehouse for days and then once in the US, it sat in a warehouse and was days before it was cleared by customs. But once it gets in your hands, all of that will be a forgotten memory! So happy for you!


----------



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

Rices said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm not sure how long they'll take to issue the visa but the actual UPS package to forever to get back to me. The package was "sent" on Sep 25, 2014 and not delivered until Oct 9th. It took forever to actually leave England, seeming to just sit at the UPS airport warehouse for days and then once in the US, it sat in a warehouse and was days before it was cleared by customs. But once it gets in your hands, all of that will be a forgotten memory! So happy for you!



Sorry UPS delayed your package. When I initially submitted my documents to Sheffield, it took 2 days and when Sheffield returned my documents, it took 2 days (Fedex International priority). 

I mailed my passport today Monday October 13, 2014 through FedEx and my passport will be delivered to Sheffield on Wednesday October 15, 2014. I included a return label, so once they issue the visa and mail my passport it will take 2 days to be delivered to me in the U.S.

Anyhow, were you also refused?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

One quick question... did you enclose a FedEx waybill with your passport?

If so, you may have some trouble getting it back, as UKVI is no longer accepting FedEx waybills.

Have a look at this thread from two weeks ago.

Hopefully Sheffield will contact you, when your passport is ready, to make alternate arrangements.


----------



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> One quick question... did you enclose a FedEx waybill with your passport?
> 
> If so, you may have some trouble getting it back, as UKVI is no longer accepting FedEx waybills.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I didnt know about the new changes. I included a return label but in their email they didnt even ask me to include any return waybill. They only asked me to send my passport to their Sheffield Office and once the visa is issued they will return my passport to me.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

O.k.. hopefully they'll let it slide this time.


And, as I was remiss in my last post, Congratulations on your approval!


----------



## Rices (Sep 15, 2014)

Colombia said:


> Sorry UPS delayed your package. When I initially submitted my documents to Sheffield, it took 2 days and when Sheffield returned my documents, it took 2 days (Fedex International priority).
> 
> I mailed my passport today Monday October 13, 2014 through FedEx and my passport will be delivered to Sheffield on Wednesday October 15, 2014. I included a return label, so once they issue the visa and mail my passport it will take 2 days to be delivered to me in the U.S.
> 
> Anyhow, were you also refused?


I thought I was going to get refused but was to our total surprise approved! Now we are scrambling to get everything in order as we had settled back into the idea of being in the US for another 6 - 8 months! We are getting there though...it's all very exciting! Congrats again! :cheer2:


----------



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

Update:

I just received a letter dated October 14, 2014 from the Tribunal " notice of withdrawal" indicating that ECO has overturned their original decision.


----------



## phaara (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow congratz to u ur decision overturn thts great xxx
Can u pls share ur reason if refusal plss
Thankyou


----------



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

*Update*

I eventually received my passport yesterday with the visa in it. 

I wish there was an avenue for me to ask for refund because it does not make sense that applicant has to bear all the financial cost for ECO mistake. After they overturned their decision, I had to spend over $100 to send my passport to Sheffield and for them to return it to me.


----------



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

My visa is valid from October 16, how long can I wait before activating it (traveling to London)? I intend on going to London in January 2015.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

What kind of visa is it? I believe you can travel from the valid date until the date it runs out - and the earlier the travel, the more 'value' you get from it. I'm not sure what you mean by 'activated'?


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

It's activated by the Immigration Officer at Passport Control the first time you enter the UK. Spouse visa is good for 33 months, but you should enter with a minimum of 30 months on it or you'll end up needing an extra FLR(M) which costs £££. 

You'd need to arrive within the first few days of January, and that's cutting it tight. Can you go over sooner and bring some of your things and activate your visa then?


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Aha, with spouse visa that would make more sense!


----------



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> It's activated by the Immigration Officer at Passport Control the first time you enter the UK. Spouse visa is good for 33 months, but you should enter with a minimum of 30 months on it or you'll end up needing an extra FLR(M) which costs £££.
> 
> You'd need to arrive within the first few days of January, and that's cutting it tight. Can you go over sooner and bring some of your things and activate your visa then?


To be on a safe side, I will leave in December. Thank you.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Keep in mind that you cannot activate your visa if you fly into Ireland, as it is part of the Common Travel Area, and your visa cannot be activated by Irish Passport Control. I mention this in case it might apply to anyone reading this, not just Colombia.

Have a great journey over! In my experience, flight prices start to go up around December 15th, but are generally quite good in the first half of December.


----------

